# PDF-Datei öffnet sich nicht automatisch obwohl Adobe Reader vorhanden ist!



## Patrick2010 (11. Dezember 2007)

*PDF-Datei öffnet sich nicht automatisch obwohl Adobe Reader vorhanden ist!*

Hallo, 
wer kann mir einen guten Rat geben.
Ich wollte unter  windowsvistamagazin im Bereich Test eine
PDF - Datei öffnen. Es öffnet sich dann aber immer die
Windwow Vista Fotogalerie und teilt mir mit, dass er die Datei
nicht finden kann und nicht öffnen kann.
Ich habe dann die Datei nicht geöffnet sondern in einem
Ordner abgespeichert. Danach bin ich in Adobe Reader gegangen und
habe die Datei geöffnet. Dann konnte ich sie erst ansehen.
Ziemlich umständlich. 
Wie kann ich das so einstellen, dass ich eine PDF Datei immer
öffnen kann ohne den Umweg über speichern zu gehen.

Beispiel unter Test:
Einkaufsführer Camcorder & Soundsysteme [425,00 KB]

Danke schon mal im voraus.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PDF-Datei öffnet sich nicht automatisch obwohl Adobe Reader vorhanden ist!*

vielleicht blockt deine firewall den direkten zugriff?


kannst du die dateu nach dem runterladen denn per doppelklick öffnen, oder musst du den reader starten und dann die datei laden?


----------



## Patrick2010 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PDF-Datei öffnet sich nicht automatisch obwohl Adobe Reader vorhanden ist!*



			
				Herbboy am 11.12.2007 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht blockt deine firewall den direkten zugriff?
> 
> 
> kannst du die dateu nach dem runterladen denn per doppelklick öffnen, oder musst du den reader starten und dann die datei laden?




Hallo, danke für die Antwort.
Ich kann die Datei vom Ordner auch nicht mit Doppelklick öffnen.
Ich muss in den Reader gehen, dort die Datei suchen und dann öffnet
er erst die Datei. Ansonsten kommt immer die Fotogalerie.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PDF-Datei öffnet sich nicht automatisch obwohl Adobe Reader vorhanden ist!*



			
				Patrick2010 am 11.12.2007 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 11.12.2007 22:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dann mach mal nen rechtsklick auf die datei, eigenschaften, bei "öffnen mit" auf ändern => den reader suchen und häkchen bei "immer öffnen mit dieser anwendung" oder so wählen und o.k


----------



## Patrick2010 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PDF-Datei öffnet sich nicht automatisch obwohl Adobe Reader vorhanden ist!*



			
				Herbboy am 11.12.2007 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Patrick2010 am 11.12.2007 22:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo,
besten Dank für den Tipp. Hat sofort geklappt. 
Ich wünsch dir schöne Weihnachten und ein frohes neues Jahr
Servus


----------

